
If you'd like to take the term Hackers and Painters too literally, might I suggest a mascot? - ivankirigin
http://www.flickr.com/photos/juhansonin/1205167145/
======
ivankirigin
Some background: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/juhansonin/1271643739/>

And the back of the t-shirt:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/juhansonin/1206029236>

